# Pearl is kidding!



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She has 1 baby so far she wasn't real big so maybe that's all she'll have. I'll post photos later of her baby(s). Well while uploading the photo she had number 2. I'll be going out in a bit to check on them and take some pictures for you all.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids I hope mine have theirs soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

1 boy and 1 girl. The girl has cute markings on her face when she gets dried off i'll get some photos they are just to wet get a photo yet. Mommy is a first timer so she's not real quick on cleaning them up. But both have gotten up and nursed so that's a great start.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Pearl has a healthy boy and girl. The boy weighs 9 pounds while the girl weighs 7.5 pounds. Half of the girls face looks traditional while the other side is all white with a brown circle around her eye. Very unique. The boy is completely traditional no extra color anywhere.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Congratulations on a good birthing.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I love the little girl's coloring!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute! Love the little girl's marking's!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Everyone seems to be doing just fine, the new babies sure love to talk.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that girl looks really cool. I can not wait for mine to kid.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She is really cool marked maybe I can try to get a full face shot of her tomorrow. She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats cute kids love the little girl


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: I also love that girl!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful kids.....congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!!! :drool: LOVE that doeling! :greengrin:  Congrats! :leap: :applaud:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. congrats. That little doeling has very unusual markings.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you we are very happy with the kids we are getting this year. They have been some nice ones.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful kids! Congrats!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:kidred: I love the unique color on her Congrats!


----------

